# Document: Hay Conditioning Contributes to Quality Hay in Tennessee, from 1961



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

An interesting read.

http://trace.tennessee.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1265&context=utk_agbulletin


----------

